# Prolapse at 1 week postpartum?



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

I delivered a 10lb babe a little over a week ago. 25 mins pushing, 2nd degree tear. Last couple of days I've felt a lot of pressure in my vagina, and when I checked, my cervix was at the vaginal opening. Anyone with experience? I'm hoping that, as I heal, things will go back to normal. Right now it's pretty uncomfortable by the end of the day, even though I'm taking it easy.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Have you called your doc/midwife? Sorry you are having to deal with this. No advice, but hugs to you.


----------



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

I'm bumping this to see if I get any more responses. I'm seeing my ob tomorrow, but would love to hear from anyone with personal experience.

Thanks.


----------



## linzogonzerelli (Jun 30, 2005)

I have a uterine/bladder prolapse and it sounds exactly as you're describing. My Ob told me that they can do surgery to "hammock" my bladder, but my uterus will have to stay where it is until I am done having children.

Kegels were recommended as well as physical therapy to strengthen floor muscles.

I'm sorry you are going through this, let us know what your Dr. tells you.


----------



## nicoley73 (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linzogonzerelli* 
I have a uterine/bladder prolapse and it sounds exactly as you're describing. My Ob told me that they can do surgery to "hammock" my bladder, but my uterus will have to stay where it is until I am done having children.

Kegels were recommended as well as physical therapy to strengthen floor muscles.

I'm sorry you are going through this, let us know what your Dr. tells you.

My ob confirmed the prolapsed uterus - said it was too soon to diagnose anything else. She said that I might see improvement at 6 weeks or so when my uterus is back to it's normal size. She did give me a prescription for physical therapy, and we talked about surgery, since I'm not having any more kids. I don't really think she knows that much about it all - she said that she will refer me to a specialist at the 6 wk visit.

She also fit me for a pessary, but said that I should wait until the six week appointment because I'm still bleeding. I'm pretty uncomfortable, and don't really know WHY this is happening to me, and pretty sad about not being able to be out and about with my toddler and newborn, but I'm trying to keep it together for my kids.

Did you see any improvement? Are you able to be active, lift your kids, etc?


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Yes - I have this same issue - you are not alone! I am 4-months PP and I so remember that heavy feeling right at the vaginal opening. In fact, I thought my cervix was a clot that wouldn't come out (sorry if that's TMI).

I thought the feeling would just go away and it did get better by itself - after about 3 weeks I could no longer see the tip of my cervix hanging out. At my 6 week MW appointment, she said, "Whoa, your cervix is right there!" but didn't really say much else in terms of it being an issue, so I assumed that it is normal and that it was going back into place. It felt better during month 2 - I almost didn't notice it at all. Then during month 3, I felt it pretty heavy again, so I called my MW and she gave me a referral for physical therapy with a place that specializes in PP recovery. I went to my consultation and they did the most thorough internal exam EVER, which was great because they really knew what they were doing and could tell me exactly which muscles were the problem. My therapist said that I have a grade 1 prolapse, which is the most mild. I was jumping for joy when I heard this because to me, it felt like my cervix might actually fall out of me, so perhaps yours is not half as bad as you think. The trainer also told me that after 6 months PP, almost all of the relaxin has left your body (the stuff that makes your muscles and ligaments soften) and so I should notice improvement then when these uterine muscles are not so stretchy. After hearing that, I thought to myself, "Well then should I be shelling out $125 per session for PT when I could wait until 6 months and see if I heal without it?" Only time will tell!

Also, in my case, my MW told me at the beginning of my pregnancy that I had a low cervix, which wasn't ever a problem, but just something she told me. So, my theory is that most women's uteruses (or uteri??!) hang lower after birth (how could it not after 9 months of carrying a babe?), but in my case, I could just feel it (and see it) more and because my uterus/cervix was lower to begin with.

I would definitely NOT even consider the surgery right now. You are so early in this healing process that I think you should give it ample time to do its own thing and go back to normal. But I know it sucks to have that feeling and it impedes your activity.









As far as the kegels go - everyone says to do them, but honestly, when I do them, I feel my cervix even more. My trainer even checked to make sure I was doing them correctly and she said I was, but there was a week period in which I was doing them religiously and I really didn't notice a difference. That's just my experience though. HTH! Hang in there (no pun intended).


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

My cervix was very low for several weeks pp, but it went back by about 10 weeks. But my bladder did prolapse and I just now, at 10 months pp feel MUCH better. What made me feel much better was sitting on a yoga ball (kinda zero gravity for the crotch







) and walking while using the Whole Woman posture.

www.wholewoman.com


----------



## linzogonzerelli (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nicoley73* 
Did you see any improvement? Are you able to be active, lift your kids, etc?

I am able to lift my kids, but I usually pee myself a little









I am also pregnant again so we are keeping a close eye on where my cervix is going, its also a little more uncomfy in the pelvic floor region when I am upright or walking/running for a long time.

One thing that helps me is laying down. The kids and I usually cuddle up in bed for "quiet time" mid afternoon (reading, talking, etc) just so I can get a break from the discomfort.

I don't think I will ever really feel "normal" again, but then again who does after going through life and body changing events like childbirth and being a mother?

One thing I also forgot to mention is that with my bladder prolapse I get UTI's frequently (I can't empty my bladder fully) and I can't feel them (nerve damage), so I have to make sure I'm taking a cranberry supplement to prevent them.

The pessary should help with the discomfort.


----------

